# Golf fees at Mystique Dunes



## silvib (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone stayed there recently and knows what the golf fees are?  I've sent 2 message via their website, supplying all of my details, asking the questions and can't believe they're missing the chance to TRY and sell us something.

In April, the LPGA play at Reunion and we always go to watch it, as our office is close by, even if home isn't, so I thought we could maybe use our AC and try and stay there.

I think I read on a post sometime yesterday that if you sit through their presentation you get cheap golf, but don't know if my patient husband will sit through another one of those!


----------



## steved2psi (Feb 7, 2008)

*I played there in Dec and Jan*

I payed $70 or $75 for a morning round in December (Xmas week) and I think $100 for a Saturday am in January.  The web lists the GF around $135 or $145.


----------



## silvib (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, quite pricey then.  No wonder people sit through a timeshare presentation!


----------



## steved2psi (Feb 8, 2008)

*Best Deals*

I use www.golfnow.com and www.ezlinks.com to find the best deals on golf.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been to the Orlando area three times in the last five years---and have played 13 courses now.

I use the two sites as above poster---and a few other things.

I probably spent more 50 hours researching golf courses for my trip 2 weeks ago----what a document I now have!!!  It has 63 courses, albeit many that are some 25 miles or more from the center of Orlando.

If I knew how to create a website---I'd try to set up that info on one---and maybe could make a profit!!!  (wishful thinking----I don't know how to create a website.)

I am not going to post all of that info here---but if anyone wants some Orlando golf tips----I can help.

If you do, please post some specific questions.

I will say that I think the best 'deals' that I got were at Harmony Golf Preserve and Timacuan.

And, Golf Club at Bridgewater may be a sleeper in a few years (needs maturing).

Pat

p.s I have a friend who is an owner at Mystic Dunes---so he gets a special golf rate.

I am not an owner---and I could not find any significant discount at their fine course while I was there.


----------



## steved2psi (Feb 9, 2008)

*Harmony is a great track*

I played there in late December.  It is in great shape, a great layout, and not too crowed.  I'm a;so a member of DVC Golf so I can get cheaper golf at the Disney courses.


----------



## silvib (Feb 16, 2008)

steved2psi said:


> I use www.golfnow.com and www.ezlinks.com to find the best deals on golf.



Interesting contacts, thanks, but I didn't see Mystique Dunes there.  I spoke with them yesterday and for guests staying at the resort, the fees are - if anyone is interested - $108 from 7-8:00 am, $132 from 8-2:00 and $90 after 2:00. I asked them for April's rates.   Think I'll pass.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2008)

Since this question isn't about exchanging, I'm going to move it to the Florida Board.


----------

